# 40g reef



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

"nudie" attracts attention doesnt it.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice setup Kou. Wished I could muzzle up the effort and time to start a SW tank myself.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whats that steel ball hanging there? Looks like one of those tools one uses to strain the pulp from OJ.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Paul said:


> whats that steel ball hanging there? Looks like one of those tools one uses to strain the pulp from OJ.


 yeah, its some kind of strainer.. im using it to house some of my zoooos that fragged off for now.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet set up


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nice set up. How much have you invested into it. I'm thinking about going salt too.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

fishofury said:


> nice set up. How much have you invested into it. I'm thinking about going salt too.


oh i dono.. i'd rather not keep track... but.. between $200-$300
salt water tanks are VERY addictive. Good luck.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That tank looks really nice!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow man, Great setup, very nice and well layed out. Very very good job. I love the color of the reef and the plants n stuff. Looks great again


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where in WI do you get all of your reef stuff?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Paul said:


> where in WI do you get all of your reef stuff?


 LOL. im not even in WI. im in central CAL


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that looks soooooooo cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that makes my sw tank look like crap


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Very well established tank.

do you dose?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nope.. i dont add anything cept target feeding my corals.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

it drew me in right away

and it looks real good


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------

